# Radius 360 sander heads?!?!?!



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I bought a radius 360 sander with the trigon attachment, the corners get bent fast then leave a line, and the foam is breaking up..They need to be more durable..Does anyone else have this problem....


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Same here. Nice sander to use though.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had two and they both lasted well, worth every cent, nothing lasts for ever but as long as you get the mileage you are paying for then just buy another one once they wear out.
Edit - I just noticed you were talking about the Trigon attachment, I was talking about the round head.


----------



## Collin (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the 360 and trigon is just not made as good as the 360 its wearing out fast, first day I have it the hook and loop came off


----------



## OliverKBell (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a trigon and and have the same problem. They are very deliacate, I think that the cushion-corners need to rienforced with an ergonomic type-rubbe/ plastic that will not seperate from the cushion. Im thinking of caulking the sponge tips to try a temporary fix.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I used the Trigon 180 for a while as well and had the same problem I think it would work better if the foam was on the sandpaper like regular foam back. I have since switched to the Black Widow sander and much prefer it, much lighter and the sandpaper lasts longer. The trigon is great for rough sanding high stuff though.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

ya, MachineMud sent me a black widow, and I agree. I love it! So light!!
The 360's are okay....but I find over rated.
Im new to the black widow but so far I like it better.
Definitely way lighter!


----------

